

Google Tunes Search Algorithm to Tune Out Content Farms - MojoKid
http://hothardware.com/News/Google-Tunes-Search-Algorithm-to-Tune-Out-Content-Farms/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Same story reported from several sources:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2260840>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2260848>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2260863>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2261231>

Further, you should link directly to the original source, except that in this
blog post the URL is broken.

~~~
MojoKid
Um no, the source is directly noted and link properly within text and in the
source list of the article.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Maybe it's been fixed, maybe it was my browser, maybe it was a heisenbug, but
when I wrote my comment I clicked on the "wrote in a blog post" several times,
and each time got a "Bad URL" message. I've just tried again, and this time
it's sent me here:

[http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/02/finding-more-high-
qua...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/02/finding-more-high-quality-
sites-in.html)

which I assume is what was intended.

Fairy Nuff.

My real point is that the blog post lunk to here offers nothing extra to the
original from Google, and to quote
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

    
    
        In Submissions 
    
        ...
    
        Please submit the original source. If a blog post
        reports on something they found on another site,
        submit the latter. 
    

I could be wrong, but this submission just looks like blog spam. Can you
elaborate on what you think the submission adds over the original from Google?

